# New England Bicycle



## Rust_Trader (Feb 24, 2017)

Got this cool motorbike and can't find any info on it. What's the story on this manufacture?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 24, 2017)

Great colors

Got a close-up of that badge?


----------



## stoney (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice bike, great colors. Love the holster accessory.


----------



## chitown (Feb 24, 2017)

an early Shelby Cycle Frame mfg? more pics (seat and chain stays)!!! great bike! New England (WR Grady) was a jobber. Many possible mfgs.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Great colors
> 
> Got a close-up of that badge?






Yeah love the colors


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 24, 2017)

chitown said:


> an early Shelby Cycle Frame mfg? more pics (seat and chain stays)!!! great bike! New England (WR Grady) was a jobber. Many possible mfgs.





I'll post more pictures later


----------



## Goldenindian (Feb 24, 2017)

That fork is probably the key. Strange one...?...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 24, 2017)

Fantastic bike!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 25, 2017)

chitown said:


> an early Shelby Cycle Frame mfg? more pics (seat and chain stays)!!! great bike! New England (WR Grady) was a jobber. Many possible mfgs.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 26, 2017)

Any catalog info?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 20, 2017)

Bump.... anyone???? I want to see if this bike came with a rack.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 21, 2017)

http://masscases.com/cases/sjc/288/288mass304.html


----------

